# Pheasants: pen raised birds?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright there's been much discussion about the topic. I've got a few questions. What do you need to raise and release some pheasants to hunt during the year? Such as for dog training and just extra opportunity for you and those you know? Also is there any way or tactics that can be used while raising them to make them wild or at least more wild?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you beat them everyday and withhold food I hear it makes them wild.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

You have to get a COR from DWR, read more about it hear: http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/pwfbinfo.php

As far as being more wild, the less human interaction, big flight pens, and more cover will help in that area.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mcfly73.. it might work with your wife and kids but not so much on small frail birds!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Cover in the pen and less human contact helps a ton. 

Larhe pens help also.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Mcfly73.. it might work with your wife and kids but not so much on small frail birds!


I knew I should have added the Xbox.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that I have a clue though I have hunted for one- I agree with TAK and USM.
My question is: when I go up to IF to visit a brother I see the birds that are released at the WIA or whatever Idaho calls it are healthy long tailed birds obviously raised correctly in a large area under nets- I was told somewhere outside of Boise. In Utah the released birds walking down the road from my house this morning look like they went thru a manure spredder- almost no tails and fairly beat up. Just loking for opinions why Utah does that this way.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw a video on YouTube a while back where a guy made a very large pen with lots of cover etc for the birds to live in and ran a hose in to water the birds and created an automated seed spreader that resembled a fertilizer spreader and he would dump a bunch of feed in it that supposedly lasted for a couple weeks. His claim was that the total investment was around $500 and that it worked every bit as good as a surrogater. The only limitation in my mind would be space for the average Joe


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have learned a ton from Keith Hicken at Hickens Chickens, on how to raise a bird. They really put a ton of effort into the birds. I also think it could even be better. Because of the human and bird contact so much the birds become accustom to humans. 

If you want a better looking rooster you need to give them some space, keep dry and have cover.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Packfish- The birds that were released this year were raised by a bunch of Dedicated Hunters with a range of accommodations, some with very large flight pens, some not so big. From what I understand, Idaho raises all of their birds in very large pens, with very minimal human contact, South Dakota and North Dakota actually have similar programs. They also trap wild birds and transplant them, which is the most successful way to supplement bird populations, 40% or greater success compared to 15%-20% success.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Bax do you remember the name of that video? That sounds like exactly what I need. Tak what are your ideas to make it better?


----------

